# [SOLVED] Laptop (Dell Inspiron M5030) screen remains black when trying to boot, and b



## KevinHawke (Jul 28, 2011)

This morning, when I tried to turn on my laptop, the screen stayed completely black while booting. Then, it made eight loud beeps, one after another. It paused for a short time, then did eight more, and continued this. 

I looked this up, and people say that the number of beeps will tell you the problem, based on your BIOS, but I've no idea how to check without the laptop working. However, eight beeps on a certain BIOS (AIS, I think) means that the video card is having issues, and it seems like that might be it.

So I'm here to ask, can you guys help determine the cause? Is there any other info I should post? If it is my video card, how would I fix it?

Thanks in advance. :smile:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Laptop (Dell Inspiron M5030) screen remains black when trying to boot, and beeps.*

User Manual p. 41

eight beep codes indicates a display failure


----------

